# Quicked her with a Dremel!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It happens and she will forgive you very soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, please don't say you are a bad mommy! You are a great mommy that just got a little carried away with the dremel. She's no doubt already forgotten all about it.
I've quicked Tito with the dremel, too.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sorry. But luckily you will be forgiven.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Forgive and forget. There are worse things afterall. Give extra hugs and kisses to Dream and maybe a special treat.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't use Kwik Stop because it really stings...I use flour or cornstarch and both actually work better/faster and they don't sting at all.

I also thought that you couldn't quick them with a dremel. Learn something new everyday...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to admit I am completely flumoxed (is that a word?) by nail trimming. I can't see the quick to begin with. Then I have a dog who has evidently picked up my nervousness about the whole process.
I switched to the Dremel after cutting them too short and causing bleeding with the nail trimmers.
I thought I was doing great with the Dremel then the vet told me I had them way too short (and I thought they were still long)
So then I just quit doing anything.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all,

I just felt so bad, she is so old, not doing well and then I go and upset her...

I think I will just leave them alone now too, but they grow so darn long. I guess its not worth upsetting her so much over.


----------

